# Steering column/dash/dashpad fitment



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A few pics........


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good! Can't wait to see your dash pad finalized with the added gauges.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I should have them soon......


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> A few pics........



Gotta love that 3-gauge pod over the glove compartment.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A few more interior pics..........I have the original dash panel laid in, until The new one arrives from Precision Pontiac


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, I really like that Eric. Obviously your going red interior, what ext. color? :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Black !


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice work!

That car is going to be sharp.

-Thor


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats sweet.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Black !



Yowza!  Mine too. Have you chosen WHICH black yet?

Bear


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

First class!!! Lookin' great Eric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> Yowza!  Mine too. Have you chosen WHICH black yet?
> 
> Bear


I don't know the name of the color. My bodyman uses it on all his black cars. I saw a 69 Chevelle he did.....it was beautiful ! BLACK= a complete absence of color.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great! Nothing wrong with pure, jet black. Like obsidian. No metalflake, no gray hue, no nonsense. Jet black.


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

Where did you find that dash pad...I really like it


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It was a stock dash pad. I sent it to Welcome To Just Dashes. They added the gauge pods, re-foamed and re-covered the old core......PERFECT JOB by them!!!:cheers E


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

What did that run you if you don't mind me asking Eric? I really like that. Looks awesome


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

$850 which included the return shipping.


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

That's not bad at all...I think I'm gunna pick one up...should go nice with the console I'm making.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks OO ! I can't wait to get my "Special instrument panel" from Pete Serio......


----------

